# Network interfaces aren't picking up media on boot



## korund (Sep 27, 2016)

Dear all,

I've moved my lovely server to the datacenter and now pulling my hair out while trying to understand why both of /dev/igb interfaces aren't picking up Ethernet connection on boot. Tested with both 10.3-REL and 11.0-REL.

When system is booted, running `ifconfig | grep status` over iKVM returns

```
status: no carrier
status: no carrier
```
However, after `/etc/rc.d/netif restart && /etc/rc.d/routing restart` it picks up the cable which is connected to one of the ports. Both interfaces are Intel I210AT integrated in the MB.

For the moment being, the only solution I see is to create a separate script in /etc/rc.d and restart `netif/routing` after boot is completed.

Could this be a problem specific to onboard interfaces?.. I was using this particular box in other environment without any similar problems on 10.0-REL.

Output from `ifconfig` when one of the interfaces is up:

```
# ifconfig
igb0: flags=8c02<BROADCAST,OACTIVE,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
          options=6403bb<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,JUMBO_MTU,VLAN_HWCSUM,TSO4,TSO6,VLAN_HWTSO,RXCSUM_IPV6,TXCSUM_IPV6>
          ether 00:00:00:00:00:00
          nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
          media: Ethernet autoselect
          status: no carrier
igb1: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
          options=6403bb<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,JUMBO_MTU,VLAN_HWCSUM,TSO4,TSO6,VLAN_HWTSO,RXCSUM_IPV6,TXCSUM_IPV6>
          ether 00:00:00:00:00:00
          inet 111.111.111.111 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 111.111.111.255
          inet 111.111.111.112 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 111.111.111.255
          nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
          media: Ethernet autoselect (100baseTX <full-duplex>)
          status: active
lo0: flags=8049<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 16384
          options=600003<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,RXCSUM_IPV6,TXCSUM_IPV6>
          inet6 ::1 prefixlen 128
          inet6 fe80::1%lo0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x3
          inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 0xff000000
          nd6 options=21<PERFORMNUD,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
          groups: lo
```

*UPDATE*
On the other end it's connected into Dlink DES-1210-52


----------

